# What do you all think of another new wheel gun I picked up?



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I have owned a Model 642 for a while now, but wanted to add another one of these fine little snubbies to the collection. This time it's the Model 637, and other than the exposed hammer, it shoots just like my 642. Sorry, no paper targets to post up, for I have bought steel targets to use now, but the little revolver did great, and .38 Special + P's are no problem to handle at all. Great guns these S&W snubbies!








Cheers!


----------



## Rock185 (Oct 26, 2012)

Very nice. The J-Frames and similar are just practical little revolvers. I've owned a few, .38 Spcl. and 9MM.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Rock185 said:


> Very nice. The J-Frames and similar are just practical little revolvers. I've owned a few, .38 Spcl. and 9MM.
> View attachment 18243


Nice collection!


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

What a coincedence, I just posted was thinking about getting another one. So easy to use, so practical, so much fun to shoot!!
Congratulations!!

(some say they are like potato chips, you can't just eat one


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

637 my favorite.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I just looked at pricing @ Buds.
I might just.........

GW


----------



## Rock185 (Oct 26, 2012)

Berettatoter, Thanks, but I no collection. Just some 5-shooters that accumulated over the years. I was never a big fan of the little revolvers, but their practicality won me over.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

*"There is just something about them"* is a quote I am constantly reminded of while watching a Hickcock45 video and review of a snubbie. For myself, there unique transition stages that I went through learning to shoot them. At first, they were harsh and could not shoot one well at all. Then slowly they became more pleasant as the time with the gun evolved. Skill level started improving more and more. Then a blossoming effect. They become almost addicting to shoot. A wonderful pleasure of self satisfaction of shooting one well.
And Of course wanting to shoot them so often lead to buying one in 22.cal.And that has turned out to be a great investment with great rewards in training and skill of both trigger control and point and shoot skills. And just shear fun factor. People take about plinking with all kinds of 22.cals. But they do not know what fun they are missing with the Snubbie.

One particular day I was outdoors just plinking away at tin cans, spent shotgun shells etc. Fast point and shoot stuff. 8 rounds as fast as I could pull the trigger. Then it hit me. I have never ever entertained the thought of a 22.cal as a viable defense weapon. But shooting these 8 rounds and with the accuracy that came with the gun, it was like wow! I sure would not like to be hit in the face 8 times from this little gun.

Point: If you love shooting a Snubbie, think about getting one in 22.cal. Increase your skill and fun not to mention cost saving.

*Thanks Berettatoter, now you got me wanting the 637 as well. Again Congrats!*










Fresh out of the Sonic cleaner. (This gun had become Particularly dirty. Nothing like a good bath.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Very good purchase and congratulations. I want one too!
I really like it! I have had a S&W 642 for almost x2 years and love it. I would like to add a S&W 637 because of the exposed hammer. I started to really like training with the smaller revolvers and auto's. Go figure!


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

OOOOOH! Now I want one. I've been thinking it's getting time to go back to a "Good ol' American" gun/caliber and the S&W snubby fits that "need" quite well. My first center fire gun was/still is a 3" 38 Special in 1969...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Careful the distance with steel targets.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Pic - yes, I was at a slight left angle to the target as well. Don't want any "bounce back"! 

Jeb - yeah, I would like to get my hands on a snubbie in .22 WMR.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

berettatoter said:


> Pic - yes, I was at a slight left angle to the target as well. Don't want any "bounce back"!
> 
> Jeb - yeah, I would like to get my hands on a snubbie in .22 WMR.


These should be ariving next week. Will try out on steel targets. $12.87 per box.

https://www.targetsportsusa.com/gec...in-frangible-lead-free-403840050-p-75971.aspx

*Geco Super Matrix 38 Special Ammo 100 Grain Frangible Lead-Free*


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

Congrats, I love those J-Frames. Here's my EDC.










Here's my best shooting J-Frame


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Very nice family there! Minorcan


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

Thanks Rick


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Bravo! Love them.


----------



## sigmeister (Oct 12, 2012)

I like it. Just ordered a 327 2" myself.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I like to carry this in my right rear pocket. Easy in & easy out!


----------



## sigmeister (Oct 12, 2012)

Very nice. Congrats.


----------



## Injunbro (May 9, 2020)

berettatoter said:


> Pic - yes, I was at a slight left angle to the target as well. Don't want any "bounce back"!
> 
> Jeb - yeah, I would like to get my hands on a snubbie in .22 WMR.


S&W 351 PD, I love mine.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

berettatoter said:


> I have owned a Model 642 for a while now, but wanted to add another one of these fine little snubbies to the collection. This time it's the Model 637, and other than the exposed hammer, it shoots just like my 642. Sorry, no paper targets to post up, for I have bought steel targets to use now, but the little revolver did great, and .38 Special + P's are no problem to handle at all. Great guns these S&W snubbies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know what keeps happening to my pics from imgur, but it keeps taking them off my posts! Grrrr... Anyways, here is that 637 again.


----------

